# Two horse straight load question?



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I bought an older 2 horse straight load bumper pull. It's sturdy and pulls great. My only issue is that it has a post that goes right down the center at the rear where the gates latch on.

And it's really only an issue because I just purchased a Dutch warmblood mare and though she's on the skinny unconditioned side right now, I'm worried she won't fit through the gate as she's 16H.

Any thoughts? Should I just rent a trailer to go pick her up? She's an hour away, I'd hate to get that far and have to turn around and come back for another trailer.


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

You should be fine. I've never heard of a horse not fitting through. Sounds almost comical. lol 
Famous last words, but I think you'll be okay.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

LOL my husband said I was nuts and I just replied "Well it's Murphy's Law." It would just figure LOL!!!

Thank you for your reply


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a 16hh horse that is built pretty thick and wide. Most 2h straight loads I have seen have some sort of support piece in the rear/center. My guy has never had a problem fitting in the "stall." However, some smaller trailers have been a problem with length, as his butt will press up against the rear door. (I solved that by getting a slant load with plenty of room).

You shouldn't have a problem on a short run. 16hh is not that big.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

You shouldn't have any problems- pack a side of patience just in case ;-)


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Sweet. I'll pack my side of patience lol and do my best. I'm not planning on having this trailer for long so it should be alright.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I know just the trailer you mean -- it's in my driveway! When Jade was coming to my house I actually had to have someone else bring her here because she is 17.3 hh and there just wasn't enough height clearance for her. 

I have never however heard of not being able to fit a horse in due to width. I have seen drafts go in these trailers. They CAN fit, but they might not WANT to. 

Good luck!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I've been looking at newer straight loads... and then this one. The back walls curve around so that there's probably two feet of clearance for each "door" instead of just being straight.

Grr. Curse me and my impulse buys. Now I'm stuck with a heinously ugly and old trailer.


----------

